# Gog's Apoc Army



## Gog (May 27, 2009)

*Gog's Apoc Ork Army [Lifta and Stompa update]*

Well, I have finaly got round to restarting all the ork stuff after a lul in it all.

Spured on by the mighty fun new stuff in IA8 I have started fine tuning my 10,000pt Apoc army, the list so far

*Walker Section*

Dred Mob Formation:

3 Killa Kans
3 Killa Kans
3 Killa Kans
3 Killa Kans
3 Killa Kans
Deff Dred
Deff Dred
Deff Dred
Stompa - With FF Gen

Big Mek Stompa
Kustom Meka Dred (Saw+Shunta)
Mega Dred (Saw+Killkannon)
Mega Dred (Klaw+Killkannon)

*Tanks*

Skullhamma Battle Fortress
Lifta Wagon (built like a doomdiver magna kannon from epic)
Big Trakk Squad

Big Trakk with Supakannon (FW)
Big Trakk with Supakannon (Kustom built)
Big Trakk with Supakannon (Kustom built)
Mek Boy Junka (Turret Mounted Shokk Attak)
Battlewagon (Deffroller+Killkannon+Kannon)
Waaghmbulance Battlewagon (Deffroller)
Kill Burst (with Burster Kannon) (not bought yet, undecided if to scratch build or not)

*Da Boys*

Ghazghkull's Bully Boys Formation:

Ghazghkull
Meganobs x7
Nobs x5 (Big Choppas + Painboy)
Nobs x5 (Big Choppas + Painboy)
Nobs x9 (Power Klaws + Painboy)
Warboss (Power Klaw + Bosspole)
Warboss (Power Klaw + Bosspole)
Warboss (Power Klaw + Bosspole)
Loota Wrekin' Krew Formation

Big Mek + Trukk
Lootas x4/Mek x1 + Trukk
Lootas x4/Mek x1 + Trukk
Lootas x4/Mek x1 + Trukk
Kommandos x15 + Snikrot
Kult of Speed Formation:

Warboss on Bike
Warbikes x12
Warbikes x12
Warbuggy (Big Shoota)
Warbuggy (Big Shoota)
Warbuggy (Big Shoota)
Nob Bikers x5 with Painboy (Big Choppas)
Ard Boyz x 30
Shoota Boyz x 30

*Da Kommandas*

Big Mek in Mega Armour
Big Mek with Kustom FF Gen
Big Mek with Kustom FF Gen
Big Mek with Kustom FF Gen
Big Mek with Kustom Megablasta
Big Mek with Kustom Megablasta
Big Mek with Kustom Megablasta
Big Mek with Kustom Megablasta
Zogwart
Wazdakka

*phew* quite a list, amazingly most of it is in stages of build will endever to post pics of most of it for CC as almost none of it is non-converted to start with here are some pics of the Waaghmbulance Pain Boy Battlewagon and the Skullhammer.





































For more pics and to view what will be the gallery of all my Kit-Bashes and conversion work pop over to my website (its a bit WIP atm)

http://www.ninjamoose.co.uk/


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Loving the Orkified Baneblade! 

Big +rep for that one, it's actually one of the nicest baneblades I've seen to be honest, should look good painted up.


----------



## Skartooth (Jun 4, 2010)

That ork bandblade looks awesome +rep to you :good:Good luck with the rest of the army 

Skar


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

It's nice until you face it!

The skullhamma is sick hard to kill, though I am sure my Avatar would have killed it if he hadn't been cheesed out of the game by the cheesiest big shoota dice roll ever.

The skullhama is even better up close, I know he is my bro and I have to say these things, but it is the best build of one I have seen around


----------



## nurgles_warrior (Jan 11, 2010)

love the baneblade very orkey


----------



## Gog (May 27, 2009)

spent today bashing bit of battle wagon and plasticard together and should by tomorow have some pics of the Doomdiver Magna Kannon (Lifta Droppa) for anyone who dosnt know what one looks like here is the epic unit im working off as I have always loved the design.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Wow, that 'blade is lookin' really nice. I like the details on the back you have there. I'll certainly follow this to see what a fellow Ork does. +rep


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Cool! that Baneblade rocks. You must be brave getting 10000 pts worth of stuff and knowing you have to paint it all!

Keep up the great work and get some colour on these babys.


----------



## Gog (May 27, 2009)

oki, as promised I finished the bulk of the Magnakannon last night, it still neds some rivits stiking on but thats another job.

So here it is, quite happy with it.


































thought id put up some of the mek stoma (one of the first apoc units Idid)










and finaly some WIP shots of my second Big Trakk kitbashed from FW half trakks. the second pic is it next to a normal FW one for conparison.


















As usal more pics on the website, alos some WIP shots on thair of my Fighta Bomba and Mekboy Junka.

http://www.ninjamoose.co.uk/

Anyhow, I'll try and get some more pics for ya over the week, probably of Kanz.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

nice start Gog, cant wait for these awesome kustoms to be painted


----------



## Gog (May 27, 2009)

this month will be a Stompa month, the third stompa in my army is a Klaw Stompa and thus must be a Kustom job.

This eavning I shall be posting a few scetch plans for people to give CC on and will be nice to show people the kind of way I design my creations.

Be prepared for an awsome monster as I have been thinking of this one for a while now.


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Good stuff, man...I'm loving the Waaghmbulance and Magnakannon. Always good to show a sense of humor in your builds :biggrin:


----------



## Go0se (Apr 14, 2010)

the Magnakannon is excellent.. some really good stuff here!


----------



## Tensiu (Aug 15, 2009)

I love that lifta-droppa thing. It's awesome!


----------



## Gog (May 27, 2009)

Will get the scetchis up soon, but have knackered my rist at work using the hammer drill and a screwdriver all week non-stop so kinda not scetching or modeling due to pain, but should be up asap.


----------



## Gog (May 27, 2009)

Lo all, im off work for a bit now so should get some stuff up for ya,

Managed to get an older FW battlewagow, what is now the battle fortress so will be plasticarding a top for it so my Tank Boss has a meeean ride.

Incidently mentioning the tank boss I have started on the structure and Kommand of my army, which I will take some pics off so you get the idia, anyhow off to take some pics will be up before eavnin.

Added as I dont want a triple post.

Couldn't get the Fortress to a stage I wanted so here are some pics of the Mekboy Junka wit Shokk attack gun I dont think I put up.


































Hope tomorow I'll get some pics of the commanders and fortress.


----------

